# Central locking on Laika 400i year 2000



## jcfx11 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help. The manual for our Laika says it has central locking and the key ring has a Laika electronic fob that blinks when you press the button, but no central locking operates.

I was looking at a slow electric window winder at the weekeknd and took the opportunity to look for electric locking in the doors and found there is central locking actuators in the doors.

Has anyone wrestled with this problem before, I can't find the brains of the central locking system anywhere in the dash as the manual suggests, any ideas ?

Thanks,

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not much help, but have you tried a new battery, just a blinking light would not guarantee it was working.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does it work from the key in the lock?

I might have the wiring diagram for it somewhere, I had a 2000 7RG and they sent me a load of them.

Found it, follow this link it isn't for your model, but that part will be very similar to ours, if it's on the Ducato 2.8jtd chassis.

if you get stuck Email the factory, they are extremely helpful.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

jcfx11,

Our 2005 Laika 3009 had central locking which gave up working after about 4 years.

The solution was a good squirt of aerosol grease through gap in the Hab door, into the locking mechanism. To achieve that I had to partially undo the grey plastic hab door liner to get at the works. 

The central locking worked perfectly after the treatment.


----------



## jcfx11 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies,

Yes, have tried new battery in fob
Yes, locks work mechanically on the key.

I can't find the central locking control box, its meant to be in the dash near the vehicle fuse panel but I can't see anything that looks like a control unit.. I'd just like to find that and maybe tinker a bit, I'm not really bothered that it doesn't work I'd just like to know why as I've found some connectors in the dash to be seperated ... previous owners ...

Thanks,

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's good it works of the key, though, did the wiring diagrams help at all, I seem to remember that Laika piggy backed the base vehicles central locking, and just extended it, so the vans user manual might give some clues, failing that an auto sparky.

What is the base vehicle anyway?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Do the vehicle indicators flash when you operate the key fob and do you hear any noise to indicate that the actuator is moving?

Norman


----------



## jcfx11 (Jul 19, 2013)

No, no indicators, buzzers or whirring in the doors. That's why I'm thinking its been disconnected or something, and why I'd like to find the control box for it all, the wiring diagrams don't give the location away.

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You have a PM John.


----------

